# Sun xVM VirtualBox



## Jimbo53 (Sep 16, 2008)

I have downloaded and installed Sun xVM VirtualBox and can find no information about installing the operating system to use with it. I have a laptop with vista home premium (unfortunately!) and was hoping to use the Sun virtual machine with xp. Can anyone help this novice user?


----------



## buzza24 (Mar 27, 2008)

Although this link is a procedure for Ubuntu linux host, it only describes the parts you need to get Windows XP running in VirtualBox on Vista. Ignore the ubuntu title.

http://reformedmusings.wordpress.com/2008/12/12/creating-a-windows-xp-guest-in-virtualbox-for-linux/

Hope this is helpful! :wave:


----------



## Jimbo53 (Sep 16, 2008)

It seems no matter what I do, when I try to start my virtual machine i get the black screen the says: FATAL: No bootable medium found! System halted. Whether I figure it to use the dvd drive with my xp cd, or use a file with an iso image of the xp sys. it comes up the same. Very frustrating.


----------



## jay_uk2005 (Sep 14, 2004)

Jimbo53 said:


> It seems no matter what I do, when I try to start my virtual machine i get the black screen the says: FATAL: No bootable medium found! System halted. Whether I figure it to use the dvd drive with my xp cd, or use a file with an iso image of the xp sys. it comes up the same. Very frustrating.


instead of hdd file make a cd drive and link it to a .iso file (w.e windows iso is your choise). it works this way and u can have hdd as optional (even invalid will just goto the cd drive that is mounted) so stopping any errors.


----------



## jay_uk2005 (Sep 14, 2004)

how can i have multiple choises and a menu tho this i am stuck with any ideas?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to TSF!!

In order to change what media boots up first you must choose the VM that you want and then click on setting (I believe). From there you can go to the CD-ROM section and choose to mount a drive or to boot from an iso file.

While you are in the setting you should go through all the sections and make sure that everything that you need is mounted or turned on.

Cheers!


----------

